

[followup] Quantified Self: Vitamin D in the Morning & Sleep - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/Zeo#vitamin-d-at-morn-helps

======
sj4nz
I guess this makes sense: if your skin makes Vitamin D from sunlight exposure,
your body being flooded with Vitamin D at night is going to confuse it—the
body must be thinking "Why am I getting so much sun right now? I must not be
sleepy."

Taking it in the morning is going to be like getting a shot of morning
sunshine whether or not you're actually getting sunlight.

~~~
gwern
Yes, it makes intuitive sense - but we all know how little intuition is
worth...

------
jakeonthemove
5000 IU, isn't that a bit overkill? I'm staying on the safe side and taking
1500 IU every day.

~~~
gwern
No, I think it's about right; the various studies on cancer and whatnot tend
to use a few thousand IU, and my personal circumstances are such that I get
very little vitamin D normally. It's possible 10k IU is better, but in any
event even very high doses aren't apparently dangerous (look at the acute
doses listed in <http://www.gwern.net/Nootropics#fn32> ).

